# Hunting with long walks



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello,

New here and to golden retrievers.

I'm trying to find a dog mostly to retrieve partridge when upland hunting here in Portugal.
At the moment I'm hunting with a brittany but he is not that good retrieving.
I'm looking for a dog that can hunt for 5/6 hours and walk about 10/15 miles, sometimes under hot weather, but I'm not sure a golden retriever or a labrador will be able to do that.
Since everyone as a lot more experience with these dogs than me, I would really appreciate your feedback.
Thanks.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It really all depends on the dog. Some will be great upland dogs, some wouldnt. That's quite a lot of exercise for the average golden. But what about the other 18+ hours of the day? Goldens are not independent, like Brittany's. They want to be with people and really require living like family to be happy. Too much separation can result in behavior problems. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would look for a golden retriever that comes from lines that hunt. I think in Europe that might be a bit harder to find than in North America where lots of people hunt their golden retrievers. I'd look for a line that has shorter fur like a Brittany does. Goldens are excellent upland hunters. They also are great retrievers. The one issue you might have is the heat, as you would with any dog. My dogs have no problem with the distances you suggest. But I'm also in a much cooler climate. Are there streams or ponds along your hunts that your dog could get wet and cool off? Goldens are great swimmers and excell at duck hunting.


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> It really all depends on the dog. Some will be great upland dogs, some wouldnt. That's quite a lot of exercise for the average golden. But what about the other 18+ hours of the day? Goldens are not independent, like Brittany's. They want to be with people and really require living like family to be happy. Too much separation can result in behavior problems. Is that what you're looking for?


Hi, no problem there. The dog would be living with my family. I also have a boxer and a border collie.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Perfect. Well then follow Stacey's suggestion above and try to find a golden from hunting lines, preferably one with a shorter coat. All the extra fur gives them great protection, but the feathers aren't the best when upland hunting, everything sticks. You're biggest concern then would be the dog overheating on your walks.


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> I would look for a golden retriever that comes from lines that hunt. I think in Europe that might be a bit harder to find than in North America where lots of people hunt their golden retrievers. I'd look for a line that has shorter fur like a Brittany does. Goldens are excellent upland hunters. They also are great retrievers. The one issue you might have is the heat, as you would with any dog. My dogs have no problem with the distances you suggest. But I'm also in a much cooler climate. Are there streams or ponds along your hunts that your dog could get wet and cool off? Goldens are great swimmers and excell at duck hunting.


Yes, plenty of water on the way. No problem there.

One more question, brittanies, setters and other pointing breeds are frantic workers and run the whole time I'm hunting, so the 10/15 miles I walk turns into 30 for the dog.... Does the Golden also hunt in this like this, or does he walk beside you most of the time?

Thanks


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I upland hunt with my golden, and our Brittany mix. The golden definitely keeps closer to me than the Brittany. But he still works his nose to hunt for pheasants. In fact just 2 weeks ago, he found one that our Brittany almost missed because it was camped out in a marshy spot.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

what i have seen in the southern united states is they will have a pointing dog hunting the quail and the flushing/ retrieving dog walking at heel or riding on a buggy. the pointing dog points the bird the flushing dog flushes the bird sits soon as the birds flush then are released after the birds are shot. i havent seen alot of this but i have seen it a time or two. requires a very steady dog that knows to sit even with all the excitment of birds flying right in their face.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I agree, goldens hunt close and don't go far away. They have a delayed flush. Meaning they will point with their tails high and flutter them. Then they flush the bird. Watch for a leap at the bird. Some dogs are good at catching birds before you can shoot the bird. They also are very determined to get their bird once it falls. Their mouths are bigger than a Brittany, so they can handle larger birds than a Brittany.

When I work my dog, I do use a whistle. I whistle her back when she gets too far away, and quarter her across in front of me to my other side. Goldens leave no bush unchecked for birds. They miss nothing. So I send my dogs back and forth in front of me. Both my goldens have been excellent at staying close and watching what I am doing. So it feels like a conversation with the dog. I've watched people hunting with spaniels, and the spaniel is oblivious that there is even a hunter in the field. Not so with a golden. Goldens are very proud to bring you their bird.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

I suggest you look into a German Shorthair Pointer with good bloodlines for what you want.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

He already has a pointer that won't retrieve, what the heck is a GSP going to do for him that the Brittany isn't doing? GSPs don't retrieve either.

Being a golden retriever person I like that goldens both point and flush. I do not know why anyone would want to use a pointer with a flusher. I've heard it done. I've hunted over pointers and they are pain in the neck. They are way to far away all the time. You need a GPS to track the darn things. Then they don't retrieve. I'm still trying to figure out the whole point of a pointer, other than they have a fun personality. Usually when they point a bird, you are so far back, that by the time you get to the dog, the bird has long flown away.


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

My Brittany isn't too bad since he is always pretty close. The thing is that he sometimes retrieves, others he doesn't.
What I would love to have is a good retrieving dog.
Not sure what the best dog for the job is. I prefer goldens to labradors, but I'm still making my mind...
One more thing, where I usually hunt, the dog don't have much of a chance to point, so retrieving is far more important.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What kind of birds are you hunting, ground feeders or tree sitting type birds? We have grouse that are morning ground feeders. Then ptarmigan like to sit in small trees, not on the ground so much.


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

Partridge and some rabbits


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Chukkars! My pups love them! Rabbits not so much.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Your dog retrieves sometimes because of you. 
I don't think you need another dog.
You need to teach the one you got. Plenty of people here to guide you thru it.

Buying a Retriever does require you to teach, delivery to hand, just as it would any other dog.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have seen many pointers taught to retrieve and they do an awesome job. When I took our golden hunting I have seen a GSP and a Munsterlander. Beautiful dogs and both were taught to retriever for their owner. 

Poppy is right! Have you worked with your Brittany on retrieving?


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes I have, I even take for a month every year to world champion dog trainer.
It's really the dog... he gets distracted and drops the birds.
we have insisted on that but no big differences noticed.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

godov said:


> Yes I have, I even take for a month every year to *world champion dog trainer*.
> It's really the dog... he gets distracted and drops the birds.
> we have insisted on that but no big differences noticed.


A new goal to which I shall aspire!


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

godov said:


> Yes I have, I even take for a month every yI sawar to world champion dog trainer.
> It's really the dog... he gets distracted and drops the birds.
> we have insisted on that but no big differences noticed.


I just googled portuguese chukar hunting to look at your terrain.

What came up was a Portuguese Pointer! Pretty cool looking dog!

In Portugal do you know what a e collar is?
How about Force Fetch?


----------



## godov (Oct 20, 2015)

Poppy2 said:


> I just googled portuguese chukar hunting to look at your terrain.
> 
> What came up was a Portuguese Pointer! Pretty cool looking dog!
> 
> ...


Very nice dogs, but hard to train and very, very independent. They are called Perdigueiro Português . 

Haven´t tried the e-collar because he doesn't go too far. May try it for every time he drops a bird.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

godov said:


> Very nice dogs, but hard to train and very, very independent. They are called Perdigueiro Português .
> 
> Haven´t tried the e-collar because he doesn't go too far. May try it for every time he drops a bird.


well before using the e collar you need to teach the dog the meaning of the e collar correction. so if you want the dog to retrieve the bird and bring it back to you, would require force fetch. Force Fetch normally takes about a month of just forcing but it starts with hold then ear pinch or toe hitch pressure then collar pressure (very very loose time line) 

and this would be best if you had the help of someone experienced in force fetching to stand over your shoulder to help you.


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

godov said:


> Very nice dogs, but hard to train and very, very independent. They are called Perdigueiro Português .
> 
> Haven´t tried the e-collar because he doesn't go too far. May try it for every time he drops a bird.


Ok good you got a collar 
If he understands a collar correction your in the drivers seat!

This means,
Any command you give your dog the first time, and you get a refusal, you repeat the command and nick with the collar. If you get a quick compliance, He understands the correction.

So lets chain that to the birds he's not bringing back for you.
Take the dog out for a walk and put something in his mouth(Not a Bird!)
Wait for him to drop it... when he does, correct with whatever word you use and nick the dog with the collar until he picks it up. PRAISE YOUR DOG ON FIGURING OUT HOW TO TURN OFF PRESSURE.

When he.s solid with this,,,, Add the real deal(a bird). Go for a walk, when he drops it. Give your command ( whatever that is with the nick.) When he picks it up quickly, and he will,, you just chained your command via the collar.
Congrats, your dog is now ready for the field and you can say he retrieves to hand ;-)
Good luck in whatever you decide to do.
Just making sure your brit gets a fair chance in showing you he can do it, with a little help from you ;-)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What has your trainer done so far with you and the dog? Has he collar conditioned the dog? Do you actually have an e-collar or considering purchasing one?


----------

